# 

## DareK_21

Witam
Chciałbym ocieplic strop po ktorym sie nie uczeszcza.Chodzi przede wszytskim o to zeby zatrzymac cieplo ktore ucieka przez strop.Myslałem zeby ocieplic strop wata mineralna 100mm.Jezeli bym ocieplił strop wata mineralna to trzeba dawac bezposrednio na strop folie?Jesli tak to jaka?Od stropu do dachu jest jakies 3metry.

----------


## monalisa00

Bardzo dobre pytanie  :smile: 
My jesteśmy po zalewaniu drugiego stropu i też mamy dlemat czy ocieplic styropianem +4 cm betonu czy wata prasowana+beton, lub zamias kolejnej warstywy betonu deski...Jest to poddasze nieużytkowe po którym nie planujemy chodzić...  :smile: 
 Ah co będzie lepsze...
 i nie ukrywam cena też gra role  :smile:

----------


## boven

podepnę się pod temat, mianowicie będziemy z rodziną spędzać pierwszą zimę w nowym domu, bungalow 140m strop docieplony watą 25cm ale dach nie z uwagi na to iż poddasze nie ejst użytkowe . Moje pytanie to czy 25cm to nie za mało ?

----------


## slawas86

Wszyscy pytają a nikt nie opowiada a szkoda bo mnie ten temat też interesuje.
Wstępnie zakładam, że na strop położę 23 cm styropianu i na to wylewka. 
Styropian z lepszą lambdą. Może swispoor - na fasadę brałem swispor grafitowy o lambdzie 0,31...
Zastanawiam się nad grubością wylewki, ale chyba dam 5 cm.

----------


## Tomek W

Witam 
Nie ma konieczności stosowania folii paroizolacyjnej przed ułożeniem wełny mineralnej na stropie. Wełnę należy układać bezpośrednio na warstwę podłogi. W celu uzyskania parametrów cieplnych zaliczanych do przegrody energooszczędnej zalecana grubość izolacji wynosi 25-30cm. 

Jeżeli natomiast chodzi o kwestię wylewki betonowej to zalecana grubość wylewki to ok. 4-5cm. Zastosowanie mniejszych grubości mogłoby wiązać się z możliwością pękania podkładu. Warto rozważyć zastosowanie wełny mineralnej STEPROCK HD, która oprócz dobrych parametrów termicznych charakteryzuje się niską sztywnością dynamiczną, dzięki czemu produkt idealnie sprawdza się również jako izolacja akustyczna w podłogach pływających pod wylewke betonową, suchą zabudowę z płyt OSB-3 czy Fermacell.

----------


## splaton46

Trochę informacji na temat tego jak ocieplić strop jest na tej stronce www.jak-ocieplic-strop.pl

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie ma konieczności stosowania folii paroizolacyjnej przed ułożeniem wełny


Zależy jaki strop.
Jak betonowy od dołu trzeba porządną farbą o dobrym oporze dyfuzyjnym wymalować 
w szkielecie folia paroizolacyjna to być albo nie być takiej izolacji.
Nie wiem jakie trudności w układaniu foli paroizolacyjnej ktoś widzi / i niechęć do niej .
Pierwsze w szkielecie i wełnie mineralnej co ma zerową wilgotność  sorpcyjną 
każda ilość pary wodnej ponad stan powoduj skraplanie i powiększanie tej strefy 
przez zwiększenie przewodności cieplnej.
jak ktoś tego nie rozumie to niech dziuba w kubeł stuli i słucha .
Bo już dość wentylowania przez tzw "oddychające ściany" 
to w porywach 3% wymiany wilgoci w stosunku do wentylacji .

----------


## tomx_krk

Też mam strop nieużytkowy w starym domu i w ubiegłym roku ułożyłem na nim 30cm wełny bez paroizolacji - tak mi doradzono a byłem wtedy kompletnie zielony. Wierzch wełny mam przykryty folią paroprzepuszczalną.

Teraz po lekturze tematów związanych z kondensacją pary zacząłem się zastanawiać czy w związku ze sporą przepuszczalnością betonu nie powinienem jednak położyć paroizolacji, koszt praktycznie niewielki.

Czy wspomniana farba o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym (rozumiem, że trzeba nią pociągnąć wszystkie sufity na piętrze) zachowa się jako paroizolacja oraz czy ma jakieś ewentualne skutki uboczne wewnątrz domu? Przypuszczam, że przy słabej wentylacji może się skraplać na suficie?

----------


## מרכבה

Tylko jak przekroczy 95 % wilgotności to może zacząć się skraplać .
Ze względu ma różnicę temperatur ściana powietrze .
np 19,5 sufit 20 powietrze .
99% nasycenia przy 19,5 to przy 20st ta sama ilość pary wodnej jest około 97-98% .
różnica ciśnieniu pary wodnej między 19,5 a 20 to jest właśnie punkt linia skraplania się pary wodnej .

Przy 19,5 stopnia ilość pary wodnej zabranej z 20st w stanie 99% dało by przesycenie
a to jest nie możliwe czyli ta różnica wytrąca się jako woda .

----------


## pablomoc

witam, podłączam się pod temat. Mam stryszek nie użytkowy nad poddaszem ocieplony 15 cm wełny i sufit na poddaszu ocieplony 15 cm wełny ( cały stryszek 15cm wełny - skosy i podłoga) Skosy na poddaszu mam ocieplone 25 cm wełny. Czy te 15 cm wełny na stropie w przypadku gdy dach na stryszku mam ocieplony 15 cm wełny to wystarczające ? Na jętki pomiędzy którymi mam 15 cm wełny nabite są płyty osb. a od dołu na poddaszu g-k

----------


## Tomek W

> Zależy jaki strop.
> Jak betonowy od dołu trzeba porządną farbą o dobrym oporze dyfuzyjnym wymalować 
> w szkielecie folia paroizolacyjna to być albo nie być takiej izolacji.
> Nie wiem jakie trudności w układaniu foli paroizolacyjnej ktoś widzi / i niechęć do niej .
> Pierwsze w szkielecie i wełnie mineralnej co ma zerową wilgotność  sorpcyjną 
> każda ilość pary wodnej ponad stan powoduj skraplanie i powiększanie tej strefy 
> przez zwiększenie przewodności cieplnej.
> jak ktoś tego nie rozumie to niech dziuba w kubeł stuli i słucha .
> Bo już dość wentylowania przez tzw "oddychające ściany" 
> to w porywach 3% wymiany wilgoci w stosunku do wentylacji .


Na stropach masywnych nad wszystkimi pomieszczeniami mieszkania oraz przy ciśnieniu pary <16hPa nie należy stosować żadnych folii paroizolacyjnych, bowiem już strop (3,5cm betonu o oporze dyfuzyjnym r=1330 [m2×h×Pa/g]) jest wystarczającą paroizolacją dla kuchni, łazienek, WC, gdzie ciśinenie pary wodnej wynosi 13-16 hPa. 
Oczywiście jeżeli użyjecie folii paroizolacyjnej na strop betonowy to nie będzie to błędem. Decyzję pozostawiam inwestorom.

----------


## pablomoc

paroizolacja majątku nie kosztuje, nie ma co oszczędzać

----------


## Tomek W

> witam, podłączam się pod temat. Mam stryszek nie użytkowy nad poddaszem ocieplony 15 cm wełny i sufit na poddaszu ocieplony 15 cm wełny ( cały stryszek 15cm wełny - skosy i podłoga) Skosy na poddaszu mam ocieplone 25 cm wełny. Czy te 15 cm wełny na stropie w przypadku gdy dach na stryszku mam ocieplony 15 cm wełny to wystarczające ? Na jętki pomiędzy którymi mam 15 cm wełny nabite są płyty osb. a od dołu na poddaszu g-k


Najkorzystniej jest zaizolować strop jednakową grubością jak w przypadku skosów. Wówczas straty ciepła są jednakowe. Natomiast w przypadku gdy strop masz zaizolowany mniejsza grubością izolacji straty przez niego się zwiększa. Oczywiście masz poprowadzone ocieplenie do samej kalenicy dachu co podwyższa zimą temperaturę na stryszku, aczkolwiek nadal strych pozostaje zimnym pomieszczeniem w kierunku, którego ciepło ucieka. Nie mniej jednak średni współczynnik przenikania ciepła wyjdzie na dobrym poziomie. Jeżeli masz możliwość to dobrze byłoby docieplić strop, jeżeli natomiast takiej możliwości nie ma bądź nie chcesz pomniejszać pomieszczenia strychu, możesz pozostawić to w takim stanie jak jest obecnie.

----------


## מרכבה

Ale dwie drogi .
dla tynku na betonie dobrze jest go ładą farbą pokryć.
Żadnych foli,
folię daje się w szkielecie, czy poddaszu .

----------


## jareckig

Widzę, że wątek trochę martwy więc odnowię temat. Chcę ocieplić strop między 1.piętrem domku a strychem. W tej chwili jest tam (patrząc od 1. piętra) farba-gładź-tynk-kartongips-pusta przestrzeń-płyty osb. Co mam wsadzić w przestrzeń między osb a kartongips i w jakiej kolejności? Rozważam wełnę mineralną 20cm ale też wiem, że daje się jakieś folie. Pytanie jakie i czy pod wełnę czy na wełnę. 

Uprzedzając pytania o ocieplenie dachu - wełna mineralna 20+5cm.

----------


## mxxxx

http://www.foliarex.com.pl/doradztwo/dach_skosny/

----------


## Feniks2012

Czy ocieplając strop na poddaszu nieużytkowym warstwą styropianu (np. 15-20cm) i wylewając na to 4-5cm betonu można obłożyć podwalinę (10cm) na której są słupy od więźby tym właśnie styropianem i zalać betonem? Co się stanie z podwaliną, do której nie będzie dostępu powietrza? Jak to wykonać prawidłowo?

----------


## jareckig

Rozwinę moje pytanie bo ocieplenie u mnie stropu między piętrem i strychem jest mocno skompliowane. Jak widać na zdjęciu mam sufit z k-g podwieszony do poprzecznych belek więźby. Na tych belkach (tego na zdjęciu nie widać) są płyty osb, a nad płytami kolejna przestrzeń (pod osb jest ok. 1m i nad płytami jest 1m osb). Tak mi to idiotycznie zrobiono, że mam strych przedzielony płytami osb. Oto co chciałbym zrobić:

1.Ocieplić karton gips. I tu pytanie czy wełną w rolkach czy jakoś inaczej? Widziałem maty. Może łatwiej by było je rozmieścić między tymi linkami i profilami? Dojście fatalne bo jak widać tylko po sciankach działowych (chyba, że macie inny pomysł) lub wymontowując po jednej płycie osb i schylając się (jednak ciężko tak będzie sięgną w każde miejsce). Obawiam się, że chodząc po ściankach działowych sprawię, że będą pracowały i popękają łączenia k-g i będę miał szpary na suficie.

2. Obniżyć osb. Pytanie czy mogę je częściowo oprzeć o ścianki działowe? Chyba lepiej nie bo chodząc później po osb będę powodował pracę ścianek i k-g i będą się robiły szczeliny. Jakie jest inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## mxxxx

1. rozłożyć folię
2. zasypać granulatem czegoś lekkiego i taniego np: styropianu
3. wełny unikać, jest stosunkowo ciężka, jak sypniesz 40cm grubo stelaż może nie wytrzymać

----------


## link2jack

Belki wiazara  18cm. Planowalem gips garton przykrecic bezposrednio do belek. Pomiedzy belki dac 18welny. Z budowy zostalo mi sporo desek wiec na belki poszly by deski a na deski duga warstwa welny. Tak bedzie ok?

----------


## krzysio82

Koledzy u mnie sytuacja wygląda następująco. Jedna strop budynku ma grubszy strop ale mimo to montując sufit podwieszany umieściłem tam wełnę 10cm) tam gdzie strop jest grubszy wewnątrz pomieszczenie poniżej grubszego stropu jest wyraźnie cieplej. Wpadłem więc na pomysł żeby od strony poddasza ułożyć watę wszędzie tam gdzie strop jest cieńszy (myślałem o wacie 15cm) co o tym myślicie? Poddasza (dachu) całego nie ocieplałem bo to znaczna powierzchnia ok 700m2 i poddasze jest w zasadzie nieużytkowe. Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi.

----------


## jk80

Cześć, mam poniemiecki dom z cegły z konstrukcją stropu jak na obrazku. Planuję ocieplić strop. Jakieś podpowiedzi co do wypełnienia powierzchni między krokwiami? Górną warstwę muszą tworzyć płyty/deski bo strych jest użytkowy ("magazyn"). 

Konstrukcja stropu od góry: 
deski 
legary 
belki wysokie na 25cm 
po środku belek legary i na nich deski (ślepa podłoga) 
deski 
do desek przykręcony regips (nie zaznaczałem go na szkicu)

----------


## Ifarrg

> Czy ocieplając strop na poddaszu nieużytkowym warstwą styropianu (np. 15-20cm) i wylewając na to 4-5cm betonu można obłożyć podwalinę (10cm) na której są słupy od więźby tym właśnie styropianem i zalać betonem? Co się stanie z podwaliną, do której nie będzie dostępu powietrza? Jak to wykonać prawidłowo?


Mam podobnie. Ktoś podpowie, czy podwalinom może zaszkodzić zamknięcie?

----------


## przemo.s

Podłączam się do pytania.

----------


## krzysio82

W zasadzie to chciałem się dowiedzieć czy jeśli rozłożę folię na stropię ułożę na tym 25cm waty i przykryję to kolejną warstwą folii to czy ma to szanse spełniać swoją funkcję? Poddasze nie jest użytkowe nie chcę więc robić wylewki bo i tak nikt po tych chodzić nie będzie.

----------


## leszczynski

> paroizolacja majątku nie kosztuje, nie ma co oszczędzać


Dokładnie.  przypadku, gdy wilgoć zacznie się ujawniać, koszty jej redukcji lub naorawy może być horrendalny. lepiej zainwestować na początku i spać spokojnie.

----------

